# sand fleas in myrtle beach



## LiteTackleChamp

wheres the best place to collect sand fleas in myrtle beach and how/what is the best way to keep them alive
thanks in advance


----------



## justinfisch01

last time i was down there, I just dug in the sand between the high water mark and the rolling water on the beach. I ran into a lot of them but I am not sure what time of year they start to show up. I am not sure. To keep them alive put some damp sand not wet/ soaked, just damp and you can keep they pretty much all day as long as its not to hot, you might have ot add a little cool water and change the sand. I hope someone else can answer the part about when you can start finding them, I would like to know myself because I will be down in a few days


----------



## outfishin28

good luck, beach restoration has depleted the populations by leaps and bounds, there are still some up in surfside area, garden city is a ghost town.


----------



## hokieboy

try around the base of piers..


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

hokie, when are u coming down next, would you like to get out and do some yak fishing this summer


----------



## hokieboy

I will be down the week of July 4th that i know of. Hope to get down for a weekend during the summer as well. Would love to do some fishing with ya while im down...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

if u need a place to stay when u come down some point in the summer let me know me and 2 of the fish club guys from school are moving in to a house this friday, and we have plenty of room for ppl who love to fish, its on a lake too


----------



## JerryB

i find sand fleas on the beach right there in front of lakewood campground. i watch in the wash and when i see them scurrying along i just dig em out with my hand. if i bought one of them rakes i would easily get all i need for bait. 

jerry


----------



## baylovers

*sand fleas*

Are sand fleas different than sand crabs? When I google it they show two sand crabs and something else that I don't recall ever seeing around here.


----------



## hokieboy

Thanks brian. Deff take you up on that offer. Ill let you know if i have a free weekend this summer.


----------



## outfishin28

the picture that is huge, those are sand fleas, the other pic, not sure what they call them, down here we call them palmetto bugs, never used them for bait however.


----------



## baylovers

Sorry about the big picture, not sure how to get it smaller. OK, up north we called them sand crabs. I thought Palmetto bugs were the big roach/waterbug looking things.


----------



## greg12345

They are almost impossible for me to find in Myrtle Beach...very hit or miss. Sometimes I will walk miles of beach and not see any colonies. Try near the piers; I have good luck around Apache sometimes. If you are lucky enough to find some, keep them in damp sand in a cool place...I usually put 'em in the shade or sometimes the fridge. They will die if you get fresh water on them. Are you going for sheepshead, black drum, or pompano? I usually just suck it up and grab a shovel, head to the sound/mud flats, and dig up a bucket of fiddler crabs if I am going for sheepshead. For black drum/pompano, fresh shrimp is way easier to come by and works decent.


----------

